# Hey let's take a gheenoe in the ocean



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

> Sorry to read of this guy's injuries, hope he'll pull through.
> 
> Click the pics to the left
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/man-in-critical-condition-after-nearly-drowning-in-896503.html


Looks like user error.

I have taken my Gheenoe on the ocean many times with-out problems on nice days, but I never tried to surf it back to the beach.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't even like going near the inlet in mine! I couldn't imagine.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

news flash: accidents happen on the water. i wouldnt advice just anybody to go in potentially rough water in a gheenoe, but i too have done so many times. also, whenever i go in the ocean, whether its a 16' gheenoe, 19' cape horn, or 42' Bercham, i make sure there is somebody else that can control the boat in adverse seas should i or the capt be "disabled" to do so. I dont take anyone in the ocean on my gheenoe unless they have driven it and are comfortable with it should i need them to drive it in the ocean. also, i have all my safety gear(ditchbag) in my TBag, a sharp knife is attacthed to that, so, should we have to abandon ship, 4 quick slices of the knife and we have a ditch bag to cling to.


sucks for that guy, but 1/2 of the people i see in the ocean dont have any business being out there because they dont know WTF to do when fit hits the shan and mostly how to oviod those circumstances


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow!  they should know better when the hurricane or tropical storm's turn to play out there in the  seas  and we need to stay home until its done..  I would never go out in the ocean on any boats in any rough condition like this. I only took my gheenoe out in nice calm days in the seas even with 32ft contender offshore boat.  I don't play with the seas when it's bad out there.   fuh with the seas can take your life and dont mess with it. [smiley=shithappens.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

somethings doesnt sound right here :-? thats a big boat and the seas dont look that bad for such a craft :-/ the capt might have just got knocked off balance and over he went  sorry to hear there were "customers" on board and hope he makes it


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

he probably yelled at one of the customers for loosing a fish and after paying $1200 for a half day charter the guy tossed him overboard


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Pitch and Yawn......any size boat.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Social Darwinism trying to happen... :


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's keep it nice. The Capt. of this vessel is a professional and has run that inlet thousands of times from what I've been told second hand. From what little info I have, the vessel hit a serious roller that in foul conditions the inlet can produce. The vessel pitched and yawed to port violently and that's when the capt was thrown from the fly bridge. This underscores that at anytime no matter how good you think you are, mother nature can reach out and throw you a curve ball.

Prayers for the Capt. and family.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i heard the capt lost his life, but the mate and passengers came out unscathed. the capt also had lots of experience, but not as much experience as that inlet does on wrecking vessels


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

if the death is confirmed, that is sad and unfortunate news. My thoughts to his family and friends too. 

Kinda weird that the captain was thrown overboard  and no one else was even injured though. Not implying any foul play, it just seems the degree of motion required to eject the captain would have injured others on board too. Another weird thing is the article says a life guard rescued the guy. So who took control of the vessel(mate assumed) and did they try to rescue the captain?

Sad, but still sorta strange given what's been published so far. Be interesting to hear what other information get's reported.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

from hearsay, but.....

the capt was on the flybridge coming into the inlet parrelel, rogue wave hits him, yalls the 51' sportfish to the starboard, tosses capt overboard, boat rights itself. capt is retrieved by lifegaurds on a zodiak style boat that pick him up and is resussitated, has a broken neck, broken ribs, and other injurues, goes to hospital, put on life support and listed as critical condition. capt. tom was taken off of LS last night and consequently died shortly after. sad news.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Well hearing he's paid the ultimate price for his decision to head out that day saddens me, was hoping he'd pull through. This was an experienced captain, running a boat familiar to him. Be it a rogue wave, tough conditions, a freak accident or a single poor/risky decision to go out we'll probably never get the whole story. 

When you mess with the sea, you realize just how powerful mother nature can be. Water has immense power, probably much, much more than most people could ever imagine. 

-T


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

if theres any light at the tunnel here its to say he died doing what he loved which is hopefully the way i'll go whenever that time comes. prayers for peace and strength to his family and friends


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Social Darwinism trying to happen... :


Okay, not the best of timing on my part. Apologies. :-[ I had not heard his injuries were life threatening. Wouldn't want that to happen to anyone.

Swamp


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Heres the sequence to give you a better idea of what happened.  The mate saved the boat and the clients were in the saloon.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

pretty graphic. you can see the capt. get thrown, hit the boat then get thrown into the water. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

This is so sad, prayers to his family and to others that this doesn't happen again.

Our local weather guy on friday was warning that these rougue waves could happen , I wish he had seen the news cast.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Friends remember fishing captain, who died after being thrown from boat in Jupiter Inlet*

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/friends-remember-fishing-captain-who-died-after-being-900169.html

By Eliot Kleinberg

Palm Beach Post Staff Writer

Updated: 8:33 p.m. Monday, Sept. 6, 2010

Posted: 5:40 p.m. Monday, Sept. 6, 2010

JUPITER — "Capt. Tom" Henry already was a popular and accomplished charter boat captain for two decades when he was fatally injured Friday in a freak accident at the Jupiter Inlet.

"He's a legend now," longtime friend and fellow charter captain Louis A. Mauro said today.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

damn, extremely graphic and yeah it looks like hitting the gunwale is what did it. Had he just hit the water clean he probably would have survived. That is very sad and definitely unfortunate.  :'(


----------

